# ci vs. ne



## lovelynehalovely

Ciao Jana,

Grazie mille per la aiuta.....
Ma ho un altro domanda,
quale la differenza tra "ci e ne"
E quando si usa "ci e ne"
Pottrebbe dimmi una chiarificazione sulla stessa


----------



## max63

lovelynehalovely said:
			
		

> Ciao Jana,
> 
> Grazie mille per l'aiuto.....
> Ma ho un'altra domanda,
> quale è la differenza tra "ci e ne"
> E quando si usa "ci e ne"
> Potreste fornirmi una spiegazione in merito?
> 
> Just a couple of corrections!
> Could you please give me a phrase as an example of the use of "ci" and "ne" you would like to translate?
> Thanks
> Max


----------



## systema encephale

ci = a noi
Ad esempio: "ci piace questo film" = "a noi piace questo film"

Per l'uso di "ne" ti faccio un esempio:
"questo dolce mi piace, ne prendo ancora" = "I like this dessert, I'll have some more"


----------



## victoria luz

Ciao LovelyNeha,

*CI *può avere diverse funzioni:

1) particella pronominale per NOI (complemento diretto) o A NOI 
Può essere posta prima del verbo o in posizione enclitica (dopo il verbo, unita ad esso) ai modi infinito, gerundio, participio passato e al tempo imperativo

esempi
CI hanno visti
They saw US

Non CI parlano più
They don't talk TO US any longer

2) Nel senso di QUI/LI' (In questo caso puoi anche trovare/usare VI)

esempi
CI/VI arriveremo domani
We'll get THERE tomorrrow

C'è (CI è/VI è) nebbia
THERE is fog

CI siamo/EccoCI
HERE we are

3) a ciò (IT/ABOUT IT/TO IT/AT IT)

CI penserò
I'll think ABOUT IT

Non CI credo
I don't believe IT

Non CI giochiamo spesso (non giochiamo spesso a questo/ciò/esso)
We don't often play (AT) IT
(Ma, a seconda del contesto, potrebbe anche essere il CI di luogo, nel qual caso si tradurrebbe "We don't often play here/there)

4) Con diversi verbi, senza rivestire una funzione specifica, generalmente generando un effetto rafforzativo

esempi

CI vedo
Da quell'orecchio non CI sente


*NE* = di lui/di lei/di ciò/di loro quando il termine a cui si riferisce è già stato in precedenza menzionato, o è comunque conosciuto

esempi

Non NE parliamo 
Let's not talk OF(abt) IT/HIM/HER/THEM 

ParliamoNE
Let's talk OF (abt) HIM/HER/IT/THEM

NE abbiamo visti tanti
We have seen so many OF THEM

StanNE fuori
Stay out OF IT

Spero di essere stata chiara...scrivi pure per qualunque dubbio 

Vic


----------



## mgalasso

Hello,

In this example:
NE abbiamo visti tanti
  We have seen so many OF THEM

Can you tell me please how I would convey:
We have seen them alot. ( because we visit them every day )

Would it be: 
Ne abbiamo visti tanto ?

Thanks.


----------



## victoria luz

mgalasso said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> In this example:
> NE abbiamo visti tanti
> We have seen so many OF THEM
> 
> Can you tell me please how I would convey:
> We have seen them alot. ( because we visit them every day )
> 
> Would it be:
> Ne abbiamo visti tanto ?
> 
> Thanks.


 
LI abbiamo visti tanto! (tante volte, tanto spesso, etc.)
Abbiamo visto LORO tanto
Li = personal  pronoun - direct complement - for ESSI/LORO


----------



## buonasara

Can someone please explain the difference between the pronouns "ci" and "ne"? I often confuse the two 

Grazie!


----------



## Wolverine

Hi

_Ci son_o (there are)
_Ci siamo or Eccoci_ (here we are)
_Ci stanno guardando_ (they're watching)

_Ne abbiamo tre_ (we have three [ne is referred to something you have mentioned before])
_Non ne so nulla_ (i don't know anything [about that thing])

The fact is that i'm italian but i'm not sure about the difference.
Usually i use ci when my speech is not negative and ne is negative.
But i'm not sure that it's a right use.

Ci-ne are used for referring to someone-something you have mentioned before ad for not repeating the subject.

waiting for some other italian who knows grammar best than me..

ciao gigi


----------



## V52

Hi Buonasara
"ci" and "vi"  are personal pronouns  ("ci" 1st pl person - "v"i 2nd pl person)   used for objective complement and term complement

Puoi farci un piacere?  = Can you do a favour to us?
Possiamo farvi un piacere? =  Can we do a favor to you?

They can be used also  like adverbs :
Ci andiamo noi = we'll go there

or like demonstrative adjectives :
Non ci fare caso = don't care about it

"Ne"  is mostly an adverb, and as an adverb it is used  like "from there" or "to there"  or other forms 

"Sei stato in ufficio?" "Si ne torno ora"  = have you been in your office? Yes I am coming back now (from it).

It is also used like a demontsrative pronoun :
Lo conosco bene e ne apprezzo le qualità = I know him and I appreciate the qualities that he shows.

Not easy to use, of course... maybe someone else could give you better  explanations... (I tried to do my best...) 
Ciao
Vittorio


----------



## anapods

There are actually 9 uses for CI.

Esserci:

C'è
Ci sono
C'è un computer su la tavola.
Ci sono due cani a casa mia.

Avverbio di luogo

3. Ci vado
4. Ci vengo

Usato con verbi di movimento: Andare/Venire/Essere/Stare/Rimanere
Vai spesso a Roma? No, ci vado di rado.
È a casa la Signora? Si, c'è.
Si vai al cinema ci vengo anchio.

Pronomi (direto/indireto/riflessivo)

5. Pronomi

Lui non ci conosci.
Con i nostri amici ci incontriamo spesso.

Particella pronominale

6. Ci = a ciò, su ciò, con ciò, in ciò

Non ci posso credere.
Ci tengo molto.
Ci scommetto.
Ci conto molto.
Ci penso spesso.

Verbi Pronominali

7. Vederci/Sentirci
Meaning --> Be able to see, be able to hear

Lui ascolta la radio alta perchè non ci sente bene.
Io ho cambiato posto perchè non ci vedo bene.

8. Metterci/Volerci
Meaning --> Time

Ci vuole/ ci vogliono
Ci metto/ ci metti/ ci mette/ ci mettiamo/ ci mettete/ ci mettono

Quante ore ci vogliono in macchina da Roma a Milano?
Io metto 2 ore.

Verbi reflessivo
9. Impersonale

In vacanza uno si ci si riposa poco.
A Roma uno si mangia molta pasta.


----------



## moodywop

More about _ne _here


----------



## grazzacraze

I am confused.

What I learned is that "ci" replaces a noun or sentence preceded by "a", "in", ""su", and "con". Ofcourse when they are things and not persons. However, "ne" replaces a noun or phrase preceded by ""di" or "da".

All good till now.

I am reading on the pronome "ciò" and that phrases like di ciò, da ciò, in ciò, a ciò, su ciò and con ciò are interchangable/replaceable by ci and ne. But "ci" and "ne" do not follow that first rule I learned in the examples they provide. These are the examples I found in my grammer book (Dardano):

-Deduco _da ciò _che non siete stati attenti  ne deduco che non siete stati attenti
-Cosa guadagni _da ciò? _  cosa _ci _guadagni? (This is not according to the rule)

Why is that? Is the ci-ne rule I learned a right one? What are the exceptions and how can I know when to use which?


----------



## Giannaclaudia

There are many threads about this topic, please, have a look here


----------



## MünchnerFax

_Ci _is, as we use to say in Italian, _una brutta bestia_.

First of all, it's not always true that _ci_ replaces all these prepositions only with things and never with persons. For instance:
_
Mr. X - Esci ancora con Luisa?
Mr. Y - Certo, *ci* sono andato al cinema insieme ieri sera!
_
Here, that _ci _is equal to _con lei_.


As for your question, _cosa guadagni da ciò_ sounds odd to me. I'd say _cosa guadagni facendo così_ or, maybe, _cosa guadagni con ciò_. Moreover, as a native I don't feel the _ci_ in _cosa ci guadagni?_ as having the meaning of any preposition. I tend to see it just as a set phrase; just like the _ci_ in _farcela _(_Ce l'ho fatta_), which doesn't actually mean anything.

A synonym for _cosa ci guadagni?_ could be _cosa ricavi da ciò?_ 
This time, you can replace it correctly with _ne_: _cosa ne ricavi?_


----------



## vikgigio

grazzacraze said:


> I am confused.
> 
> What I learned is that "ci" replaces a noun or sentence preceded by "a", "in", ""su", and "con". Ofcourse when they are things and not persons.
> 
> Non c'è nessuna limitazione per i sostantivi animati: si può dire "ci parlo" (parlo con lui); "ci vado" (vado da lui) ecc.
> 
> However, "ne" replaces a noun or phrase preceded by ""di" or "da".
> 
> All good till now.
> 
> I am reading on the pronome "ciò" and that phrases like di ciò, da ciò, in ciò, a ciò, su ciò and con ciò are interchangable/replaceable by ci and ne. But "ci" and "ne" do not follow that first rule I learned in the examples they provide. These are the examples I found in my grammer book (Dardano):
> 
> -Deduco _da ciò _che non siete stati attenti  ne deduco che non siete stati attenti
> -Cosa guadagni _da ciò? _  cosa _ci _guadagni? (This is not according to the rule)
> 
> Perché in realtà "cosa ci guadagni?" viene da "cosa guadagni con ciò?"
> Se fosse "cosa ne ricavi?" allora sarebbe "cosa ricavi da ciò?"
> 
> Why is that? Is the ci-ne rule I learned a right one? What are the exceptions and how can I know when to use which?



Non ci sono eccezioni per quanto ne sappia. Forse è il tuo libro a fare un po' confusione. Spero di essere stato d'aiuto.
Ciao!


----------



## larro

ciao ragazzii...puoi aiutarmi ...no posso distinguere tra Ne come (pronome dimostrativo) e Ne come pronome personale..


----------



## TrentinaNE

Ciao, larro e benvenuto a WRF.

Please do your best to comply with the WR rules by writing in standard language (spelling, punctuation, capital letters).   

Can you give us some examples of the uses of 'ne' that are giving you problems?  There are many threads about 'ne' and other pronouns here at WRF, but I'm not sure that your specific question has been addressed before.

Elisabetta


----------



## larro

Ok sure.The first example would be:-
Non ne posso piu delle tue sciochezze.
and the other one is:-
ti vedo in ottima forma.Ne sono davvero felice.
and:-
ricordo con affetto i miei nonni: ne ho sempre ricavato ottimi insegnamenti

*W*hat *I* need to know is how can *I* distinguish between Ne as personal pronoun and Ne as demonstrative pronoun*.*
*T*hanks a lot*.*


----------



## virgilio

Larro, 
Io sono inglese ma secondo me "ne" non si usa mai come pronome personale. Funziona come pronome obliquo sostituendo frasi preposizionali introdotte da "di" e ogni tanto anche quelle introdotte da "da"/
ad es.
Cosa pensi di questa musica? What do you think of this music?
Cosa ne pensi? What do you think of it? 

Vorresti del formaggio? Would you like some cheese?
Ne vorresti? Would you like some (oppure "any")?

Ci sono, s'intende, esempi colloquiali che non sono classificabili sotto questa categoria: 
ad es. starsene + participi
Ma si tratta in questi casi di una minoranza di frasi speciali e esoteriche.

Virgilio


----------



## larro

e io credo la stessa cosa! ma la problema e che nell'esercizio dobbiamo distinguere tra Ne come P.P e Ne come P.D ..Ho scritto nell'ultimo messagio le frasi in cui dobbiamo distinguere.


----------



## lsp

larro said:


> e io credo la stessa cosa! ma la problema e che nell'esercizio dobbiamo distinguere tra Ne come P.P e Ne come P.D ..Ho scritto nell'ultimo messagio le frasi in cui dobbiamo distinguere.



(il problema)


----------



## larro

ISP..do *you* know the answer? *W*hat's the difference between them?


----------



## lsp

larro said:


> Lsp..do u know the answer?what's the difference between them?


Formal grammar explanations are not my forte, as I never learned the rules in my native tongue, _figuriamoci_ in Italian. I've picked up most of it here. That's why I didn't comment previously.


----------



## virgilio

Larro,
       Per quanto riguarda la frase;"ricordo con affetto i miei nonni: ne ho sempre ricavato ottimi insegnamenti" mi pare - nella mia capacità di studente - un po' ignorante - inglese della lingua italiana - che il pronome "ne" non possa sostituire la frase "dei miei nonni". Se in questo mi sbaglio e si "ne" può referirsi a persone (e non esclusivamente a cose, oggetti o idee), prego dimmelo perché dovrei in quel caso ricominciare quasi dal inizio i mei studi.
 Mi prendo la libertà di suggerire invece:
"ricordo con affetto i miei nonni: ho sempre ricavato da loro ottimi insegnamenti".
Naturalmente però, quando si tratta di un grado abbastanza intimo di familiarità, come qui fra nonni e nipote, può darsi che le regole normali vengano un po' trascurate. Come diciamo in Inghilterra "familiarity breeds contempt".
Virgilio


----------



## Curvylulu

Grazie per questo, mi rende l'uso di "ci" e "ne" più chiaro, ma ho altra domanda: qual'è la diferenza fra "ci" e "ne" e i pronomi oggetti?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Curvylulu said:


> Grazie per questo, mi rende l'uso di "ci" e "ne" più chiaro, ma ho altra domanda: qual'è la diferenza fra "ci" e "ne" e i pronomi oggetti?


Please read carefully all the previous posts..


----------



## novizio

Ho fatto le ricerce ma, non trovo la risposta riguardo a seguente:
Questo è da un libro di testo (grammatica italiana):

A) Io non ne so niente (atono, ne= di ciò)

B) Non ci capisco più niente nemenno io (dimostrativo, ci= di ciò)

Penso che io capisca le reste di ne/ci forme, ma questo mi evita.

In English please, since I understand both phrases but don't understand the grammatical difference and what the "unaccented" form really means as compared to the "demonstrative". I have a fairly broad background in English but never heard of these two forms which may be why I don't understand why they are different from each other!


----------



## Necsus

Have you already seen this thread?
ce - ci - ne ‎(1 2 3)


----------



## novizio

Ho pensato di si, ma cerco di nuovo
.


----------



## novizio

I reread the thread and it covers a lot of ground but I don't see this answer.

I saw in your response that "atono" means that the word "leans" on other words but I am not bright enough to grasp the inference there and I honestly don't understand why "I don't know anything about it" and "I don't understand anything more about it" take different particelli? In the grammatica there are lots of other ci/ne distinctions and I understand them all, ma questo??


----------



## Necsus

Well, in my opinion, because in Italian the verb _sapere_ (to know) in a negative construction without indirect object expressed only implies the proposition _di: non sapere niente di_ (una situazione; matematica = saperne)_, _while the verb _capire_ (to understand) also can imply the preposition _in:_ non capire niente (di matematica = capirne), but non capire niente (in una situazione = capirci). 
Hope this helps.


----------



## novizio

Grazie, Necsus.

My assumption from this is that the Italian word "atono" ("unaccented") means the the pronomial phrase, in the first case is "unexpressed", that is "I don't know anything (about it)". However, in the second case (dimostrativo) the pronomial phrase is in fact "expressed", that is "I don't understand anything *about it"*. 

Spero che io *ne* capisca e non *ci *dovrò chiedere mai di nuovo!


----------



## Necsus

novizio said:


> Spero di aver capito e di non doverlo chiedere mai più!


You're welcome, Novizio. (here you can't use the construction with _ci_ or _ne_...)


----------



## jbelveal

In the following sentence, would it also be acceptable to use ne instead of ci?

      Di motori non ci capisco proprio nulla.

Mille grazie.


----------



## Tutto orecchi

Buongiorno a tutti,

The following exchange appears in my Italian grammar book in the section on _ci:
_
"Pensi di fare una vacanza in Europa?"
"Oh, sì, ci penso spesso!"

Can anyone tell me why _ci_ is used here instead of _ne_? The phrase that is being replaced begins with _di, _and I thought that _ne_ was used to replace phrases that begin with _di._ I thought the reply should be "Oh, sì, ne penso spesso"

Thanks in advance!


----------



## theartichoke

Hi Tutto,

Check out this thread, especially posts #4 and #21: http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/pensarci.226709/


----------



## Tutto orecchi

Hi Artichoke,

Thanks, that thread is really useful in general regarding ci and ne. And what is said there seems to confirm my suspicion that my textbook is wrong, and the answer to "Pensi di fare una vacanza in Europa?" should be "Sì, NE penso spesso", because the phrase being replaced starts with di. On the other hand, it's not a noun phrase, so maybe that's the issue. 

(I understand the difference between pensare a and pensare di, the latter meaning to have an opinion about or to consider, i.e. consider doing something.) 

Maybe a native speaker can clarify


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Please see here

ci / ne


(this is a SOLO ITALIANO topic by the way)


----------

